# scored some cognac today...



## par (May 22, 2005)

the cognac buyer at my fine wine store (www.klwine.com i'm close to one of their stores) steered me towards the frapin cognac. I picked up a bottle of their VSOP. I'll review it later tonight with a nice cigar (i need one after this week).

for those who are interested in cognac out there. This is what a UK retailer had to say: _A bright amber coloured cognac. The nose is rich and displays floral aromas of acacia and hawthorn with hints of cloves, vanilla and pink peppercorns. The palate is balanced, rich and smooth with apricot and citrus flavours with hints of honey, cloves and vanilla. The finish is long and persistent leaving honey and vanilla flavours lingering in the mouth. The floral character, purity and full flavour of Frapin's VSOP are typical of cognacs produced in the Grande Champagne area._

I also got myself a bottle of Deret XO. This was bought purely based on the salesmanship of the lady at K&L wine. The bottle is anonymous but her description made me go for it. I found this review online: _ A Luxury Cognac with no excess tannins resulting in an extra aged Cognac that retains its freshness and delicacy. A fully matured brandy with several waves of aromas. Color: Copper. Nose: Intensely mineral initially, then showing a trace of iodine followed by summery, floral fragrances. Palate: Luscious flavors of dried fruit and toasted almond. Lots of rancio. Strength and fire without heaviness. The Vallet family is careful to bring out the distinctive regional characteristics in their brandies._

I also scored a bottle of Maison Surrene Petite Champagne cognac. Looks quite nice (bought because i got a 50% off on it and i wanted something from outside of grande champagne). This one is described like this: _
The Maison Surrenne bottlings were selected by the founders of Germain-Robin from the extensive holdings of Cognac's largest remaining family-owned producer. Made from all Petite Champagne, this cognac had beautiful soft fruit, rich but delicate flavor and very easy on the palate. At this price, this cognac is a bargain: not only is it 100% petite champagne, it is vintage denominated (the 1991 lot number) and comes from a single distillery. How good is it? This cognac won a double gold medal, the best VSOP cognac in the San Francisco Spirits competition. _

Tonight will be a nice evening... 

Cheers everyone!


----------

